# Chromium Dev Channel



## jnbek (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm aware of the www/chromium port, but that seems to be the stable channel, I would also like to have the dev channel available. Building the dev channel should be pretty much the same as the other channels, I am curious as to why there doesn't exist a port? Perhaps the deb package could be installed under linux_emulation ? If so, how would that be done? I am quickly getting disgusted with Linux on the desktop, and have long wanted to return to FreeBSD as my desktop OS. Things like Flash, Java, etc were what forced me to the Linux desktop with the advent of sites like Youtube, Myspace, etc back in 2005. Flash seems to be worked out, as does Java, there's a small issue with my MS Ergo 4000 keyboard and it's multimedia keys, but I'm already aware of the thread with regard to making that work. I realize such a thing as Chromium dev not being in ports is a small deal to prevent migration, but I use the dev channel on all my work machines, and share profiles across my systems, and Chrom(e|ium) 12 complains when trying to load 14 profiles.. Small roadblock or not, it's something I'd like to see addressed. I'm not beyond building my own, but I'd prefer to allow portupgrade to keep Chromium up to date :r.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm using Chromium 14.0.826r92820 by http://chromium.hybridsource.org/ (paid development version) on FreeBSD 8/amd64. Packaged.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 22, 2011)

There's Chromium beta for FreeBSD for free to download here http://files.etoilebsd.net/goodking/


----------

